# SatNav Drivng me round the bend



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Simple question. How do I set the SatNav up to stop taking me down the shortest routes?

On my previous RNSE it was simple, but having gone through all the menus and manual I am struggling to find the option that just selects main roads. The only thing I have found is when I am given the 3 different route options (3 being the economical route - how is that calculated?), should I choose option 2 and not 1?

I have found some woderful dirt tracks round here but with the 20" low profiles its getting a bit nerve racking to say the least.

thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After you set navigation settings like avoid road fee or motorway etc you should have thre options fuchsia yellow and blue. I remember maybe the second one is the shortest way..I need to check


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> After you set navigation settings like avoid road fee or motorway etc you should have thre options fuchsia yellow and blue. I remember maybe the second one is the shortest way..I need to check


I have always selected 1 (blue), so maybe 2 (yellow) is the only answer.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi says, blue 1 fast, yellow 2 fast second option, fuchsia 3 economic.
instead I always select the first one and never had problems...I suggest to check the navigation settings and be sure to have motorway on..there is a difference, motorway and motorway with fee. the first time I had deactivated both with your same problem


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> Audi says, blue 1 fast, yellow 2 fast second option, fuchsia 3 economic.
> instead I always select the first one and never had problems...I suggest to check the navigation settings and be sure to have motorway on..there is a difference, motorway and motorway with fee. the first time I had deactivated both with your same problem


Everything is ticked in the Nav settings apart from the traffic redirection that was set to automatic and now changed to manual i.e I now have to authorise changes due to traffic.

I can't believe there is not a setting that sticks to main roads :x


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Take a picture of the navigation settings


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for looking at this Manu

First two - Route Criteria, then Nav settings, then Map settings 'Options, then, Map content

Sorry the pics are not the best quality but hopefully you can see what is ticked


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Is seems ok..traffic is better automatic and I've only avoided ferries and motorail but I don't think can solve the problem.
There are no other options.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> Is seems ok..traffic is better automatic and I've only avoided ferries and motorail but I don't think can solve the problem.
> There are no other options.


Thanks for looking Manu and as no one else has come up with any ideas, I guess I will have to contact Audi - don't hold out much hope there.
It seems such a step backwards from my RNSE system


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know your roads but the nav calculates the itinerary based on its map..maybe update the maps will solve the problem..
I mean if those roads are called motorway or similar but aren't, it's not a nav's fault


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a similar problem with a sat nav I used in a previous car. It would take me down dirt tracks in to the middle of nowhere sometimes. Changing preferences from Shortest route to Quickest route resolved that problem for me but there doesn't seem to be an equivalent simple solution in your case.  
Presumably if you ignored your sat nav's instructions when its seemed to be taking you off the main roads it would re-route you down a different main road route. 
You might find you need to resort to having a look at an old fashioned map first to plan your trip so that you can follow signs for known landmarks or so you can insert Stopovers in the nav that will keep you on the beaten track.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> I don't know your roads but the nav calculates the itinerary based on its map..maybe update the maps will solve the problem..
> I mean if those roads are called motorway or similar but aren't, it's not a nav's fault


Another challenge - finding Map Update - where is it???

The manual says:

Downloading map update
► Log into www.audi.com/myaudi with your user
data.
► Click on the Audi connect service Map update.
Only one update can be downloaded and imported
into the MMI using an SD card at any one
time.
If you wish to update more than one country
package, either download the entire package or
repeat the download and update procedure one
by one for each country package.
► Make sure that your formatted SD card is in
your (computer's) card reader.
► Select the desired map package.
► Click on Prepare package. This opens the Audi
connect download client. 

....But can I find the Map Update.....No!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The map update is available to download on myaudi website but in these two weeks there is a sort of maintenance because some features are not there anymore


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> The map update is available to download on myaudi website but in these two weeks there is a sort of maintenance because some features are not there anymore


Well, I can't find it on either the home page, my vehicles, my service & Audi Connect pages BUT I am sure it was there when I first bought the car.
I am getting a bit fed up with this second rate tech - I am just glad that the car drives superbly


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes yes it was there until two weeks ago..I remember because I downloaded the map one month ago but I didn't install it..14Gb!
I'm waiting to download again to try an update.
Is also missing the feature to load POIs at the moment.


----------

